# Could a non-freemason use the logo pictured below ?



## Bloke (Aug 29, 2019)

Related to this thread and post






http://www.myfreemasonry.com/threads/masonic-symbols-use-in-brand.30473/page-2#post-205260


----------



## David612 (Aug 30, 2019)

I don’t know that I would be offended.. it would just strike me as disingenuous.


----------



## montkun (Aug 31, 2019)

My question is why would they want to, its symbolism is lost on a non-Mason.


----------



## Bill Lins (Aug 31, 2019)

montkun said:


> My question is why would they want to, its symbolism is lost on a non-Mason.


To sell to Masons by misleading them to think they are doing business with a Brother?


----------



## CLewey44 (Sep 1, 2019)

I would assume, too, so that other non-masons would be dooped into buying something they thought was legit and somehow related to the 'Illuminati' and Jay-Z or Katy Perry lol.


----------

